# paw pads changing colour?



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

Over the last little while Teddy's nose has changed from black to dark brown, i went to a cocker forum and asked them their advice and i was told it could be snow nose or perhaps this is her pigment colour, orange roan can be with black or brown. I wet to the vets and they said its natural so i haven't worried. 

I also noticed her paw pads are turning brown, a similar colour to her nose, so i thought this was in line with perhaps her pigment is brown, but i did some research and can't find much, all i found was that changes in colour can mean she's ill, it said about them turning white, yellow or pink. It didn't say anything about brown and i don't know what to do. 

I'm really worried, I'm nearly in tears, she does sometimes chew on her paws but i thought this was normal like if she had an itch or something. Should i take her to the vets? 

I'm supposed to be visiting my grandparents tomorrow, but i can't stop worrying about her. 

She's only 5 1/2 months could this be her pigment changing or is it something sinister? I would like some advice, as I'm sure my vets think I'm a nutter as i'm always concerned about something which is a perfectly normal part of her.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Most puppies I've seen have had pink pads yet I don't think I've ever seen an adult dog with pink paw pads. Spencers nose has changed colour, since he's shown no signs of illness I've put it down to just a change in pigment. or perhaps snow nose. My collies nose and coat used to change colour, black nose and a reddish tint to his black parts in summer, lighter nose and no reddish tint in winter.

So personally I wouldn't be worrying if she seems her usual self.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Here you go, Spencers nose now









And Spencers nose a while ago


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sandy, Simba and Sidney all had black noses when young, which have all gradually turned to differing shades of browny/salmony colour as they've matured.
Simba also had mostly pink pads when he was a pup, they are now pinky/browny, whereas Sandy, being slightly darker in colouring, has black pads.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Not pad colour but teal has all of a sudden got ginger hair between his pads, his a black lab x.

It's not dirty tried washing them lol


----------



## springfieldbean (Sep 13, 2010)

I wouldn't worry. Sherlock's pads and nose have changed shades since when he was a puppy. His nose was dark brown then, now it's bright pink. Over the summer it gets darker again. I haven't got photos of his paws, but they have gone from black to blotchy brown. He is healthy and happy and fully vet-checked!

As a pup:









Now:









In the summer:


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Pads change colour as the pup grows, I think. Mine started off with cute little pink pads and now, at nearly 8 months, they are mostly black. 

I've been a bit of a neurotic fist time owner, too, so don't worry about it. I've found it's settling down a bit now, as he gets older. Worrying too much is better than not worrying enough


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I think Teddy's paws were black, I can't seem to think straight now! And now they've got lighter, I think I'm having one of those days, sobbing over everything. 

She seems fine, we were playing earlier and she was napping now she's trying to get my mum to feed her.


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

Fenrir's pads are changing colour, from pale pink to mucky brown. Though it could just be dirt of course


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rudi had one white claw (he has a white toe) and one paw pad had a tiny bit of pink on. Both are now black.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

When Mill first came home to me, she had pink (salmony pink) paw pads. Over the summer of that same year, they slowly started changing from pink to black, and now, all but 1 of her paw pads are black. The other one is black with a tint of the salmon-pink in it.

I also did some research at the time, but, like you, I drew a blank and couldn't find anything. Milly's fine in herself, so I'm not worried about it. 

ETA: It is such a worry though, when you notice the slightest little difference about your dog and don't know what caused it, so it's reassuring when you find there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Some pics (hope you appreciate me trawling the hell of the new photobucket for your reassurance  ). Sorry they're not full-on paw-pad shots 

Oldest (pink rear paw pad, front pads getting darker):


















More recent:









Newest:


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

thank you everyone  The pictures are lovely 
I'll try not to worry.

Neurotic doesn't even begin to describe me. Our gcds trainer asked me if Teddy was my first dog and after the class i burst into tears convinced that she thought I was failing Teddy. :|


----------

